# Reactions: Agree and Thank You in selected forums



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

As many of you know, we have been reluctant to put "Likes" in our forums. Basically, like often meant "what you said was funny" more than "that is the best answer". This latest version of Xenforo, though, allows us to do Likes in a manner that could work well for us.  In a few forums, we have created the "reactions" of "Agree"  and "Thank you" *🙏*.

It has been implemented only in these forums: Arabic, Arabic Only, German, German-Spanish, Hebrew and EHL. It is enabled for all registered users in those forums. If it works well there, we will roll it out to additional forums.

Here is an example thread in German. You can see "Reactions" in the bottom right corner of each post. Hover the mouse over it to see the two possible reactions.


----------



## swift

Interesting implementation, Mike.  Looking forward to the outcome!


----------



## S.V.

Oh, can't wait to give out little hearts to everyone. ❤️


----------



## Circunflejo

Someone gave me a like today in a thread on the Solo Español forum but, at the moment, this user seems to be the only   able to react to a post on that forum.


----------



## cherine

If you mean this post, then it's not the same thing. It's just that the person quoted you and added a thumbsup as a reply.
What Mike is talking about is a "reaction" that would show directly under your post, like the example he linked to in his first post, or like this post in the Arabic forum.


----------



## Peterdg

Hello Cherine,

I don't know which post Circunflejo was referring to but here is another post in "Grammar Spanish English" where there is a reaction.

PS. I cannot use "React" on this post but apparently someone else could.


----------



## Circunflejo

cherine said:


> If you mean this post, then it's not the same thing. It's just that the person quoted you and added a thumbsup as a reply.



I was talking about post 9 on this thread. The reaction was posted by the same user than on the example linked by @Peterdg above. In fact, it seems that this user is the only one that can put reactions right now on those forums.


----------



## cherine

Thank you for the links, Peterdg and Circunflejo. I'm sure this is just a glitch in the permissions, either of the forero or the forum, or both. Hopefully @mkellogg will fix them soon.


----------



## Bevj

The Spanish-English forums and Solo Español  have not got this feature implemented. 
I can't see any 'reactions' on any of the posts mentioned above


----------



## Peterdg

Bevj said:


> The Spanish-English forums and Solo Español  have not got this feature implemented.
> I can't see any 'reactions' on any of the posts mentioned above


Mike must have removed them. They were there.


----------



## S.V.

Oh, no, my likes


----------



## Rocko!

S.V. said:


> Oh, no, my likes


No me tientes por favor. Puedo pero no debo.
Ahora que me han borrado, entiendo que no lo debo hacer. Y seré respetuoso con WR, seré respetuoso con los mods y seré respetuoso con todos, especialmente con el dueño del lugar.

No sé todavía cuál será el destino de mi cabeza.


----------



## S.V.

¡Que le corten la cabeza!  (1988's _Alice_ in the background)


----------



## mkellogg

Peterdg said:


> Mike must have removed them. They were there.


Yes, that's correct. I removed the "Like".


----------



## Nickle Sydney

I find it a little bit laggy in the German section. It's not frustratingly slow or something but I do feel a time lag between the input and the output.
Chrome browser.
Anyone else?


----------



## mkellogg

Boris Tatarenko said:


> I find it a little bit laggy in the German section.


Hi, can you explain exactly what lags?  What is the input and what is the output that you are talking about?

Thanks


----------



## Nickle Sydney

It must have been my personal issue due to poor internet connection. Today everything seems OK. Thanks.


----------



## L'irlandais

I just came across Reactions in the German forum.  Works fine.  But I can see that it could be an issue with people not understanding it is for identifying the best answer.  Time will tell.  Also in the private messages, reactions include further smilies, the potential for flame wars is even greater, I would say.


----------

